# Any good lumber yards in Rhode Island



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering if any of you have any experience with the smallest state's lumber yards….

After my last project, I am tired of getting sub-quality lumber, for about $5/bd(2×6..) Since now I have to find time to go out with either my father(off only 2 nights a week; hes a cop..) or my grandfather(getting older, so he is beginning to not have the patience to drive places and then come home and do other stuff..) and get another board…because the previous one warped way out of wack, and its quite bumpy(I guess thats my fault for not checking each board carefully..)

As you guessed… BORG special… Lowes to be precise..

This has been my experience for all of my projects so far… so I want to find a more reputable source of lumber… which may actually be cheaper… in cost and grey hair..(you laugh… everyone tells me that I actually have a patch in the back of my head thats dark gray… and I am only 15..:O )

Any mills around here that sell their run-offs(Like one of the other posters posted about getting a stack of sub quality(not cut straight, et cetera) for cheap…)

BTW: I am in upper RI so I try not to go to Kingstown for things.. as its a long way to travel for a couple boards… or in my case a bandsaw blade.. only to get there and have them be out of the cheaper one…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I miss Grossman's in New England. They had everything, and yards all over the place. They got killed by "HQ" which was a new, discount big-box store which undercut everybody. HQ went under after a few years, and Home Depot conveniently moved into all that convenient real estate….


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I hate BORGs… overpriced junk…but they sufficate smaller mom and pop hardware stores, due to the fact that they have more stock available, thus they cater to contractors better…

My grandfather always tells me to get stuff their…. my answer… I'd rather go to Harbor Freight.. :O


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Check out Downes & Reader. They are in Stoughton MA but it is not very far from Rte 95 - a direct line from RI.
They also ship - check their website.
Ellen


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm.. I might check it out…. long ride.. but next time I need a good quanity of wood, Ill check em out..

Are they cheap or expensive? I couldnt follow their pricing.. Say for Pine(my wood of choice due to its cheapness and the fact that my measly selection of tools would burn out cutting say rock maple…)


----------



## eastside (Jun 21, 2009)

They have everything. It is all in the rough. Do you have a planer and jointer, if so this is the place. Plan on looking around a lot longer then you might think. The prices are better then anything else I found. Their is also a place in Middletown I think it is called Borden mills or something like that. They advertise every morning on Craig list usually selling red cedar shingles and furniture lumber. They give a phone number so call them. His lumber is already planed to thickness. Good luck.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Liberty Cedar in West Kingston is a great place. Of course they have cedar of all types, grades, and dimensions but also mahogany and douglas fir. Recommended especially for any outdoor projects. http://www.libertycedar.com/


----------

